# Short Term Pre-Emergent



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I am looking at using some glyphosate to kill off a bunch of orchard grass in the spring and will need to reseed quite a few areas. Other than tenacity, what can I use? I can't have one that hangs in there for two months, but 1 month or less would be fine.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Why would you not want to use tenacity? It lasts right around 30 days which is what your looking for.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I have been using tenacity the last two years and wanted to see what is available to add to the rotation. I am trying to not build up a tolerance.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Maybe ethofumesate?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I have been using tenacity the last two years and wanted to see what is available to add to the rotation. I am trying to not build up a tolerance.


I am not aware of another pre emergent that would be as effective as tenacity when seeding. If using only at seed down you won't develop a tolerance to it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using tenacity the last two years and wanted to see what is available to add to the rotation. I am trying to not build up a tolerance.
> ...


That would be good, I am worried that I might still be a couple years away from getting things where I need them to be. Specifically, I am still dealing with dandelions (much improved though), spurge, and orchardgrass.


----------

